# Fa exercici o algun/ cap esport?



## gvergara

Hola:

Acabo d'escoltar un diàleg en el qual un metge pregunta _Fa exercici o algun esport? _Voldria saber si en preguntes no cal fer servir _cap _(en comptes de _algun_). Gràcies per endavant

Gonçal·lo


----------



## Elxenc

Hola i bon dia:

Crec que per ús correcte de la "sintaxis" correspondria millor col·locar un "cap" en comptes de "algun" , però a l'oral per comoditat - diguen el que vulguen dir- es copia del castellà. a mí em sonaria millor com suggereixes: _Fa exercici o cap esport?_.

Bon dia.


----------



## Elessar

No trobe cap document gramatical de referència que ho justifique, però crec que les dos opcions són correctes. Espera més respostes.


----------



## germanbz

Elxenc said:


> Hola i bon dia:
> 
> Crec que per ús correcte de la "sintaxis" correspondria millor col·locar un "cap" en comptes de "algun" , però a l'oral per comoditat - diguen el que vulguen dir- es copia del castellà. a mí em sonaria millor com suggereixes: _Fa exercici o cap esport?_.
> 
> Bon dia.



Ving de llegir la referència de l'Alcover respecte la paraula "algun" i no tinc "tan" clar eixa rotunda afirmació (sense més argument) de "_diguen el que vulguen dir, es copia del castellà_. A no ser que ja copiaren del castellà al segle XIV.


----------



## Elxenc

A l'exemple que ens posa i demana gvergara, jo no tinc *cap* dubte el que correspon en les interrogatives, n'és un "cap". Serà me la meua edat, però jo encara he sentit per l'Horta a una venedora:  ... *i en vol cap més*? Hui potser aquesta mateixa dona diria:  ... _*i en vol alguna més*_?; perquè el cap està sent substitut -practicament no el sent ja- per algú/alguna.
AH! jo també mirí i he tornat a mirar l'Alcover i no cita cap exemple per a "algú/algun" amb eixe tipus d' interrogativa.

Salut i força.


----------



## germanbz

Elxenc said:


> A l'exemple que ens posa i demana gvergara, jo no tinc *cap* dubte el que correspon en les interrogatives, n'és un "cap". Serà me la meua edat, però jo encara he sentit per l'Horta a una venedora:  ... *i en vol cap més*? Hui potser aquesta mateixa dona diria:  ... _*i en vol alguna més*_?; perquè el cap està sent substitut -practicament no el sent ja- per algú/alguna.
> AH! jo també mirí i he tornat a mirar l'Alcover i no cita cap exemple per a "algú/algun" amb eixe tipus d' interrogativa.
> 
> Salut i força.


M`he llimitat a dir que "no ho tinc tan clar" (no ho he negat), però a ú també per l'edat cada volta li costa mes tindre prou amb arguments tipus: "diguen el que diguen" o "no tinc cap dubte". Sé que en esta llengua i més en esta terra el demanar ¿perquè? a voltes estaba molt lleg però bé simplement he gosat no vore-ho "tan evident".


----------



## Elxenc

germanbz said:


> M`he llimitat a dir que "no ho tinc tan clar" (no ho he negat), però a ú també per l'edat cada volta li costa mes tindre prou amb arguments tipus: "diguen el que diguen" o "no tinc cap dubte". Sé que en esta llengua i més en esta terra el demanar ¿perquè? a voltes estaba molt lleg però bé simplement he gosat no vore-ho "tan evident".



Quan em referisc a la meua edat vull dir que jo he conegut el català-valencià en un altre estat de vocabulari de sintaxi , no són argumentacions, simplement constatacions, que te n'aprofiten o no això ja són figues d'altre paner. Poc després de la "transició política" començaren a sentir-se veus que es queixaven de la rigidesa de les normes de l'Intitut d'estudis catalansi que calia flexibilitzar la sintaxi, el voacabulari (perquè dir vaixell i ja fa molt de temps que tot lo món diu barco, per eixemple) puix ja havia passat la època bel·ligerant del castellà, ja podiem relaxar-nos perquè el valencià estava salvat, etc. etc. etc. 
Em demanes arguments:   *Gramàtica de N'Antoni M. Badia Margarit al seu apartat  023.6 "Negatius que no sempre neguen"*  a més de dir que certs mots  -cap, ningú, res, enlloc, mai i gens- poden ser negatius o afirmatius; també en són característics peculiar del català (únic dels romànics que els té?). Al quadre Q17 estableix l que a força d'usar-los en frases negatives els parlants teninm l'impressió que en són de negatius però no sempre ho són. Referent al cas de "Cap"' cita el significat de negatiu: _*ni ú/un*_ i l'afirmatiu: _*algun*_.  Ara diràs que ja m'has pillat, però no, sostinc que es més genuí/original en la sintaxi valenciana *cap *com a mot afirmatiu que _*algun*_, sense excloure'l, però tampoc deixar d'usar el mot _*cap *_ per  a aquests casos._* S*_eria el mateix cas de: _*Necessita res*_? ( aquest _*res, *_jo ja no l'he sentir usar per València, ves per on). Sé que la parauleta més genuí no t'agrada gens ni mica, però les coses són com són.

A _*Gramàtica Zero*_ una petita referència sense més explicacions. Diu que _*Cap*_ en frases interrogatives o condicionals _pot assumir_ (sic) el valor d'_*algun*_.
A la _*Gramàtica normativa de la Acadèmia valenciana*_ no he sabut trobar cap referència al ús afirmatiu de _*cap*_.

Ja no he volgut cercar més a la _*Gramàtica històrica*_, també de Badia i Margarit.

Bona nit


----------



## germanbz

Elxenc said:


> Quan em referisc a la meua edat vull dir que jo he conegut el català-valencià en un altre estat de vocabulari de sintaxi , no són argumentacions, simplement constatacions, que te n'aprofiten o no això ja són figues d'altre paner. Poc després de la "transició política" començaren a sentir-se veus que es queixaven de la rigidesa de les normes de l'Intitut d'estudis catalansi que calia flexibilitzar la sintaxi, el voacabulari (perquè dir vaixell i ja fa molt de temps que tot lo món diu barco, per eixemple) puix ja havia passat la època bel·ligerant del castellà, ja podiem relaxar-nos perquè el valencià estava salvat, etc. etc. etc.
> Em demanes arguments:   *Gramàtica de N'Antoni M. Badia Margarit al seu apartat  023.6 "Negatius que no sempre neguen"*  a més de dir que certs mots  -cap, ningú, res, enlloc, mai i gens- poden ser negatius o afirmatius; també en són característics peculiar del català (únic dels romànics que els té?). Al quadre Q17 estableix l que a força d'usar-los en frases negatives els parlants teninm l'impressió que en són de negatius però no sempre ho són. Referent al cas de "Cap"' cita el significat de negatiu: _*ni ú/un*_ i l'afirmatiu: _*algun*_.  Ara diràs que ja m'has pillat, però no, sostinc que es més genuí/original en la sintaxi valenciana *cap *com a mot afirmatiu que _*algun*_, sense excloure'l, però tampoc deixar d'usar el mot _*cap *_ per  a aquests casos._* S*_eria el mateix cas de: _*Necessita res*_? ( aquest _*res, *_jo ja no l'he sentir usar per València, ves per on). Sé que la parauleta més genuí no t'agrada gens ni mica, però les coses són com són.
> 
> A _*Gramàtica Zero*_ una petita referència sense més explicacions. Diu que _*Cap*_ en frases interrogatives o condicionals _pot assumir_ (sic) el valor d'_*algun*_.
> A la _*Gramàtica normativa de la Acadèmia valenciana*_ no he sabut trobar cap referència al ús afirmatiu de _*cap*_.
> 
> Ja no he volgut cercar més a la _*Gramàtica històrica*_, també de Badia i Margarit.
> 
> Bona nit


>Sé que la parauleta més genuí no t'agrada gens ni mica (observació molt en la llínia d'assenyalament llingüístic que ha carateritzat la llengua en esta terra), prejudici i generalització.

El que m'agradaria vore clar es just una diferència que no es de poca importància entre el "diguen el que diguen es copia del castellà" i es "sense exclore'l". 

Té una cosa bona el castellà, quan es parla de llengua, el dir, preguntar, dubtar, plantejar o vore una expresió més comuna que altra no posiciona als altres sobre la forma de "preferir", pensar ni necessariament crea comentaris amb tant de punt agre.


----------



## Elxenc

germanbz said:


> >Sé que la parauleta més genuí no t'agrada gens ni mica (observació molt en la llínia d'assenyalament llingüístic que ha carateritzat la llengua en esta terra), prejudici i generalització.
> 
> El que m'agradaria vore clar es just una diferència que no es de poca importància entre el "diguen el que diguen es copia del castellà" i es "sense exclore'l".
> 
> Té una cosa bona el castellà, quan es parla de llengua, el dir, preguntar, dubtar, plantejar o vore una expresió més comuna que altra no posiciona als altres sobre la forma de "preferir", pensar ni necessariament crea comentaris amb tant de punt agre.




Mira que et dic.  Si tu trobes que el castellà i el català es troben a un mateix nivell... "competitiu" et preguntaria: Quantes televisions comunes a tots els territoris on parlem la mateixa llengua, que utilitzen la nostra llengua i la fixen diàriament, oferint-li a la gent solucions "genuïnes" s'assemblen o no a les del castellà? Quantes en tenim? Ni una ni cap. (ús negatiu) Quantes en té el castellà nomes a Espanya? Un fum. Quants diaris tenim en català que abasten tots els territoris. Cap. I entre el valencians menys encara. Podria continua fins l'infinit. Doncs quan les circumstàncies siguen les mateixes, podrem dir que si troben al mateix pla d'igualtat, mentrestant (mentrimentres paraula de l'Horta nord) puix no. En lingüística ja coneixen el cas de la convivència de dues llengües , sempre hi ha una predominant, que sol ser l''estatal, sobre altra en un territori i quines són les reaccions dels seus parlants, de la minoritzada en el nostre cas el valencià, perdó català.  

Com a darrera demanda. En quina llengua culta s'han educat el 90% com a mínim dels catalanoparlants? En castellà, "vitat que sí". Si no sabem on som, no podrem avançar.

No ens has oferit fonts que respatllen les teues propostes. I altra cosa. Altra volta dos valencians discutint sobre la llengua i els del Principat ni pruna sobre l'us freqüent o no de Cap  com a afirmatiu.

Fins una altra.


----------



## ACQM

Els del Principat que hem estat educats acadèmicament en català li diriem al Gonçal que usi "cap" tot i que no el sobti sentir molt i molt sovint "algun". Jo només sé que hi ha gent que diu "algun" però no en conec cap que digui "algun" i sigui filòleg.

Els del Principat que hem estat educats acadèmicament en català pensem que certament el català i, més el català del País Valencià, és una llengua minoritària no només per l'ús sinó per la situació socio-política i que la influència del castellà és clarament enorme. Però també sabem que sovint trobem aquells que recomanen una forma gramatical o un sinònim concret només perquè no coincideix amb la forma castellana i de vegades ens obliguen a dir coses rares i a limitar l'idioma.

Sobretot sap greu veure dues persones que estimen el seu idioma i el protegeixen amb l'ús i la difusió tan enfeinats discutint per matisos.


----------



## Elxenc

Els valencians som així, sempre discutint per la llengua i mentrimentres la llengua se "mos" mor entre les mans. Cada volta som més aprop d'ésser "los fills de la ben morta" per contra del títol de la renaixença "los fills de morta viva" http://bv2.gva.es/consulta/registro.cmd?id=269.
Bon vespre.


----------



## germanbz

Pense que a mi precisament ningú em podrà acusar d'animadversió respecte al valencià. De fet diria que soc una "rara avis". Apleguí amb 18 anys a València (no precisament aon més es parlà Valencià del País). De pares castellanoparlants i net d'aragonesos. Em va costar un fum que els meus amics dels voltants de València que parlaven valencià em parlaren a mi en valencià, els costà tal volta encara més a ells acostumar-se a sentir-me parlar valencià al principi, i em demanaren més d'una volta que ho deixara estar... i jo cabut. No vaig rebre mai educació en valencià i aprenguí pel meu compte amb llibres d'una tia meua mestra. Vaig anar uns mesos a classe canviant tres voltes de professor i em traguí el mitjà.

Dic tot açò perque pot ser una targeta de visita que indica que no tinc precisament res contra el valencia. No obstant això pense que tinc dret (siga la que siga la situació historica-pol.lítica de la llengua) de tindre els meus punts de vista respecte a usos de la llengua, i no em rendisc a acceptar que siga un tema "tabú" parlar de la paraula que siga i sobre la justificació o no de certes convencions gramaticals.
Salut.


----------



## Elessar

No sóc el moderador, però trobe que, quant a les discussions de què  parleu, la qüestió que als foristes actius ens hauria de preocupar i que  no hem de perdre de vista és si hem resolt el dubte que tenia la  persona que va obrir este fil. És lògic que durant el debat sobre una  pregunta sorgixquen discussions i debat. Però crec que les discussions  han de ser sanes, no han arribar a l’acritud i, sobretot, han de tractar  sobre el tema. Sovint veig que deriven en qüestions secundàries i  personals que acaben no tenint res a vore amb el tema del fil. I això  lleva al fòrum funcionalitat i prestigi. Vinga, intentem que hi haja bon ambient!


----------

